# Donkeys waxing?



## StarWish (Mar 24, 2004)

OK, you donkey breeders...what do I watch for when they are getting close to foaling? Do the croups soften, do they wax, vulvas enlarge????

Thanks for further info. I've never foaled out a donkey before...

Hey, Minimules, JenJen is getting there but we're not sure how soon! I think I saw the ears move inside there today! HA!

StarWish/Colleen


----------



## Sandy S. (Mar 25, 2004)

My Jenny that foaled 2 years ago did the same as miniature on bagging and waxing. Just she went a lot longer. 11 1/2 months I think by what we estimated at. She was bred when we got her.


----------



## StarWish (Mar 25, 2004)

Sandy S.,

Thanks for the reply. This jenny was pasture bred before we got her and we were told she is due in April but her dam was supposed to be due in Jan. according to the breeder, and she hasn't foaled yet! So, ... I was curious about whether they are more like standard donks or like mini horses, throwing in some surprises! HA!

StarWish/Colleen


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 25, 2004)

My one jenny bagged up but never waxed. I had her under the camera, and finally around noon put her out for a little while,(there was no difference in her bag from the previous night to morning to when I let her out) not even 1 hour later, she was there with her baby. Corinne


----------



## StarWish (Mar 25, 2004)

OK....so they will make it "interesting", too, huh?

Does anyone know if they have as many problems foaling as the mini horses seem to have?

Thanks for the reply, Corinne!

StarWish/Colleen


----------



## Ashley (Mar 26, 2004)

Just like to add, donkeys carry for 12 months unlike horses.


----------



## StarWish (Mar 26, 2004)

Ashley,

Thanks, that info would be very useful if I knew when she was bred...pasture breeding drives me crazy! I'm not sure the previous owners knew when their jennets were bred since one was supposed to be due in Jan and she still hasn't foaled!

StarWish/Colleen


----------

